# Worcester slots?....



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Anyone know of any HO slot related things to do or see in Worcester, MA? or maybe Hobby/Collectibles Shops?? I'll be in the area late this week. thanks...dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I think it's slim pickins' these days. I grew up in Worcester ("wista") and the best place for slots was Henry's Hobby House which was downtown. It had every make and model of HO slot cars and parts known to man in the 60s and 70s. The shop remains in name only, in West Boylston, but it has almost no HO slot cars. My eyes lit and my heart started pounding when I saw it stuck in the back of a new strip mall one night, but when I returned the next day and went in I realized that it was a whole different animal, just trains and models. They had a shoe box filled with LL cars that they only kept around as replacements for customers who bought one of the few low end LL sets they sold. That was it.

The closest thing to Henry's that remains that I'm aware of is AB Charles in Pittsburgh and to a somewhat lesser extent Strongsville Hobby in Strongsville, OH. If you find yourself in Pittsburgh or Strongsville (Cleveland area) make sure you stop in to catch a glimpse of one of the last few of the wonderful one-of-a-kind hobby shops.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Rats !*

 ... thats what I figured. thanks....tjd


----------

